# Infinitivkonstruktion



## davlar

Hola, muy buenas a todos.

Me gustaría preguntarles por favor por la frase "Zimmer zu vermieten" y el uso de la preposición "zu".
Yo había aprendido a usar "zu" en oraciones de infinitivo, cuando aparece otro verbo conjugado en la oración. En esta frase no aparezca verbo conjugado. ¿Debo suponer que "zu" se traduce como la preposición "para" simplemente y no es una construcción de infinitivo?
"Habitaciones para alquilar"

¿La construcción de para + verbo infinitvo se hace siempre con "zu" aunque haya un verbo modal? Por ejemplo:

- _¿Me podéis decir un sitio para comer?_

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## davlar

La preposición zu y las estructuras de infinitivo con zu me traen por la calle de la amargura... Ojalá pudiera "desinventarse" esta partícula...y que me perdonen los alemanes

Perdonen, otra cuestión por favor.

La frase: Jetzt hier mehr erfahren!
¿Se podría decir: Jetzt hier mehr zu erfahren!?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> La frase: Jetzt hier mehr erfahren!



*bombardear a los clientes con publicidad*

Was tun für Ihre Gesundheit ? 
*Erfahren Sie hier mehr* über unsere Weihnachtsaktionen !
*Jetzt hier mehr erfahren *!* (Kenntnisse erhalten)*
(llegar a) saber algo 
enterarse de algo* etc...*

*La preposición zu y las estructuras de infinitivo con zu*
Die neue Energiewelt
Auf dieser Seite gibt es darüber *mehr zu erfahren (indicaciones para el usuario)*

sie raten mir, über den Kauf des Hauses *mehr zu erfahren*
Es ist schwierig, über seinen Aufenthalt *mehr zu erfahren
*
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

[Hier gibt es/ Hier sind/ Wir bieten] Zimmer zu vermieten.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Hola davlar: 

ich werde auf deutsch antworten, wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, schreib mir das einfach in einer Konversation.


davlar said:


> Ojalá pudiera "desinventarse" esta partícula...


Genau dasselbe habe ich schon oft über das kleine spanische Wörtchen "que" gedacht, es hat einfach zu viele Bedeutungen.





> Yo había aprendido a usar "zu" en oraciones de infinitivo, cuando aparece otro verbo conjugado en la oración. En esta frase no aparezca verbo conjugado.


"Zimmer zu vermieten" ist kein ganzer Satz. Wie Kunvla schon geschrieben hat, gehört eigentlich ein "hier gibt es" oder ein "wir haben" davor. Das "gibt" oder das "haben" ist das konjugierte Verb, das Du vermisst.


> ¿La construcción de para + verbo infinitvo se hace siempre con "zu" aunque haya un verbo modal? Por ejemplo:
> - _¿Me podéis decir un sitio para comer?_


Hier würde ich, aus dem Bauch heraus (por intuición), sagen: nein, nicht immer. Wenn ich in Deinem Satz das _para_ mit "zu" übersetzen würde, hieße es: "Könnt ihr mir einen Ort zu essen empfehlen" - Das ist falsch, es klingt als ob ich den Ort essen möchte . Hier würde ich sagen: "Könnt ihr mir einen Ort empfehlen, wo man essen kann".
Aber in _¿Me podéis recomendar algo para comer?_ - "Könnt ihr mir etwas zu essen empfehlen" kann man die Konstruktion mit "zu" verwenden.


> La frase: Jetzt hier mehr erfahren!
> ¿Se podría decir: Jetzt hier mehr zu erfahren!?


Dazu hat Dir Tonerl ja schon etwas geschrieben. "Jetzt hier mehr erfahren" ist ja auch kein vollständiger Satz, sondern nur eine Aufforderung. Man kann es sich als "Jetzt hier (anklicken und) mehr erfahren" denken. In  "Jetzt hier mehr zu erfahren!" müsstest Du ein "ist oder "gibt es" einfügen:
"Jetzt gibt es hier mehr zu erfahren!", ohne ein Verb oder Hilfsverb klingt es nicht gut.

Eine generelle Regel kann ich nicht nennen, aber ich würde sagen: Wenn man vor einen Infinitiv 
"Es gibt", "Ich habe", "Ich brauche" setzen kann, wird er mit "zu" verwendet.
Wenn man "können", "müssen", "dürfen", "wollen", "lassen" davor setzt, darf kein "zu" verwendet werden.

Beispiele:
_Ich muss etwas tun.
Ich darf das nicht tun._
aber
_Ich habe etwas zu tun.
Ich brauche das nicht zu tun._

Vielleicht ist es ein Trost für Dich, dass das auch manche deutsche Muttersprachler falsch machen. Nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch "Brauchen wird mit _zu_ gebraucht!".

Un saludo.


----------



## davlar




----------



## davlar

Apesar de mis conocimientos limitados, creo haberte entendido osa_menor. Y sin usar casi el diccionario!
Gracias por tu aportación en aleman. No obstante mis disculpas si algo de lo que dije te sentó mal.

Me tomaré un descanso indefinido en el foro en vista de que mis preguntas parecen suponer una afrenta

Estudiaré y me formaré para volver más fuerte y ojalá quien sabe algún dia pueda ayudar a otros a los que como yo, les entusiasma el estudio de esta precisa lengua.
Yo ya cumplí mi sueño...estoy viviendo en Alemania!

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones y hasta pronto!

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> "Jetzt hier (anklicken und) mehr erfahren" denken. In "Jetzt hier mehr zu erfahren!" müsstest Du ein "ist oder "gibt es" einfügen:
> "Jetzt gibt es hier mehr zu erfahren!", ohne ein Verb oder Hilfsverb klingt es nicht gut



*Jetzt hier mehr erfahren, ist eine Formulierung, die absolut "gang und gäbe" ist* und auch OHNE ein Hilsverb "normal/nicht schlecht" klingt, was man tagtäglich - z.B. in der Online - oder auch in der TV-Werbung - zu sehen, respektive zu lesen bekommt !!!


----------



## osa_menor

Das mit dem fehlenden Verb bezieht sich nur auf den zweiten Teil, auf seinen Vorschlag "Jetzt hier mehr zu erfahren". Mit "zu" klingt es ohne Verb unvollständig. 
"Jetzt hier mehr erfahren" (ohne zu) ist natürlich völlig in Ordnung.


----------

